# east harbor/ sandusky bay



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

can anyone tell me if the bays are froze over yet and if people are out on them. also is anyone going out of catawaba yet.


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

I have been keeping my eye open also and a few other post state "sketchy, dangerous and not ready yet" but last week this post stated fishing off bayview and clemons marina were producing dink perch. but there are also reports that good ice exist on south bass island just getting out there from the mainland inexpensively.


----------



## JDBrown (Feb 6, 2009)

was on bay today off willow pt. ice was good at 6 in....bout the same near clemons...fished a marina in catawba ice got up to 8 in!!! gotta be careful still ive found even small ponds like 3 eagles to only have around 2.5 inches...be safe out there!


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

What kind of fish do you usaully catch there? Mostly pan fish i guess. I fish the big lake but want to try here as well. Thanks for any help.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

jjpugh said:


> can anyone tell me if the bays are froze over yet and if people are out on them. also is anyone going out of catawaba yet.


Plenty of guys fishing east harbor and the bay. Plus a few brave ones have walked out of Catawba already ! I wouldn't yet !


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks for all the info guys


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

jjpugh said:


> can anyone tell me if the bays are froze over yet and if people are out on them. also is anyone going out of catawaba yet.


We've been fishing East Harbor for a week now. There's 6-7 inches of good ice there. There's a lot of little gills that you need to sort through to get a good "keeper", but it's a lot of fun!

The last two hours before dark is the best bite.

Waxies are working best. 

See you out there...

Juls
pic doesn't do the size justice.


----------



## RODSABENDIN (Feb 27, 2007)

where do you access the Ice? At the state Park or the other side by the marina's?


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 14, 2004)

We've been going out of the park at the ramp. Getting ready to leave now for the afternoon bite.
Rick


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Juls said:


> We've been fishing East Harbor for a week now. There's 6-7 inches of good ice there. There's a lot of little gills that you need to sort through to get a good "keeper", but it's a lot of fun!
> 
> The last two hours before dark is the best bite.
> 
> ...


You're gonna get cat cooties on those fish if you're not careful!


----------



## firelands (Oct 5, 2006)

I was up scouting around yesterday. Coming back 2 couldn't believe what I saw. There was a Coyote on the ice between the bridges at the East end,. This was just before dark, but I'm pretty sure it was a Coyote


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

firelands said:


> I was up scouting around yesterday. Coming back 2 couldn't believe what I saw. There was a Coyote on the ice between the bridges at the East end,. This was just before dark, but I'm pretty sure it was a Coyote


Very well could have been. There are 'yotes all over the place around here.

Juls


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

does anyone catch perch in east harbor?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

No perch

Juls had no idea it was you I just added on facebook, another pro on the board! 
pm sent


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

TPfisher said:


> does anyone catch perch in east harbor?


Not in numbers. One here or there...they are very far and few between.

Juls


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> There are 'yotes all over the place around here


And there are probably a lot of easy little frozen meals being left on the ice from day to day as well.

If it isn't as big as your hand...throw it back. LOL


----------



## Mark Komo (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow, thats Juls is global! Nice to see you catching fish.


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

BFG said:


> And there are probably a lot of easy little frozen meals being left on the ice from day to day as well.
> 
> If it isn't as big as your hand...throw it back. LOL


Agreed:
Not a good idea to leave little ones on the ice. The DNR are checking that. They asked us the other night, when we were leaving, if we saw anyone doing that.
I'm sure they would give you a ticket/fine if you were caught doing that.

Juls


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

we were out to E/H yesterday.We must have caught a 100 gills. I kept 10 & my buddy kept 13. I had one 9 inch. I had a 16 inch bass to the top of the hole. He spit the hook. later in the day, I was sight fishing & had a bass that had to be around 4lbs.circle the jig & inhaled & exhaled the jig in about one second. When i saw the green flash, dart by, I thought it was a large dog fish.This was one of the biggest bass I think i ever seen under the ice.A lot of dink gills but still a lot of fun. good luck ,Don


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

How far off the ramp do you fish. I have fished east harbor in the spring and summer. Do you guys have a far walk? I take my old man with me and try to make it as easy as possible.

How deep to you fish? I figured around 4' since that entire harbor is pretty shallow.


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

backagainbaha said:


> How far off the ramp do you fish. I have fished east harbor in the spring and summer. Do you guys have a far walk? I take my old man with me and try to make it as easy as possible.
> 
> How deep to you fish? I figured around 4' since that entire harbor is pretty shallow.


There are people anywhere from right out in front of the ramp to the other side of the bay. We've been fishing 4' of water...in the weeds.
It should be an easy walk for your Pop's. You don't have to go far.

Good luck if you get out there. :woot:

Juls


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

Like Jules stated you can go straight out from the ramp about a 100 yards or go to the left. we went to the left about 150 t0 175 yards out.There is about 2 to 4 inches of snow in various spots. Our pro clams were pretty much loaded with gear. I had open heart surgery & have COPD so I have to take breaks walking. We are both in our middle 60's . I'm sure by now there will be people all over place. Don


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Have fun fishing at the zoo!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 14, 2004)

Well then Jonny since your such an expert at 17 and think he owns all the spots. Maybe you should go back to Whites Landing or another one of your private fishing holes.


----------



## Pinochio (Dec 7, 2009)

Bigfoot said:


> Well then Jonny since your such an expert at 17 and think he owns all the spots. Maybe you should go back to Whites Landing or another one of your private fishing holes.


Johnny was trying to give a subtle warning.Why do you belittle him?


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 14, 2004)

What warning, There's plenty of area to fish on East Harbor and nobodys hurting anyone else.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

He's just mad because I gave his wife some crap...

OALA-H!!!


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Has anybody been out there today 1/15/10? Hows the ice, thinking of trying it Sat


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

was at east harbor yesterday just lookin around not fishin and by the time i left around 130 pm it looked like a shanty town on the ice. kinda reminded me of that movie grumpy old men.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 14, 2004)

Mad..... I don't think so son. When you come on a forum thats here to help fisherman, and then send PM's telling people not to post reports because your trying to keep it quiet. Thats just not 'RIGHT".

As far as you giving Jul's crap, Son you hope someday you can accomplish and experience what she has in the outdoors.

We will continue to post here and try to help the good people on OGF.




NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> He's just mad because I gave his wife some crap...
> 
> OALA-H!!!


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> He's just mad because I gave his wife some crap...
> 
> OALA-H!!!


*PM's: You said*:
*East Harbor
*I know its just as much your right as it is mine to fish there and post about EH but it has been getting a lot of pressure for some reason even though it was 2in in spots just last weekend... A few guys and I that fish it often from the site are doing our best to keep the place on the down low... if you could "join our cause" it'd be awesome if you could help us keep it on the DL 

Thanks for reading, sorry for the rant 
Jonny

*I said*:
Morning Johnny,
Why do you think there are so many little gills there? Because it's over populated. It needs some pressure to remove some fish.

We've been there on and off all week and there was never that many people there to even make a dent in the gill population.

A week ago we were fishing on 5 inches and now it's 7. Not sure where you are that there is only 2 inches?

*You said:*
East harbor is a perfectly naturally managed area, it needs no population control, although it can handle some pressure.

There are little gills in there because they have to grow up somehow, where do you expect the big gills to come from?

There were 22 shanties there today lot was packed, it has never been this way you may not see it today or tomoro but for a tuesday its definitely going to make a dent!

And we walked out to the south east about 100 yds and found a spot where the spud bar went through in two hits...

Jonny

*I said:*
Johnny,

do some research on the subject of over populated panfish waters and what happens, then get back to me on the subject.
Until then, we'll have to agree to disagree, because I'm not going to argue about this with you.

Rick was out there today too, and handled over 100 fish to keep 8 good keepers.

That, young man, is a perfect example of an over population of panfish!

As for keeping it quiet and the "downlow"? I don't post on OGF enough for you to worry about it.

Have a good night

Juls

*You said:*
Lol I'll agree to that
And that may be just the way it worked for him, it didn't take me but a little over a hundred to bring back 45+ tonight...

It only takes one post, the day after you did it went from 12 shanties to 22 just saying lol

Later
----------------------------------------------------------------

What crap did you give me other than making me suffer through your patronizing ignorance on the subject? lol

Nothing worse than a "know it all kid", but I guess I was guilty of thinking I knew it all when I was your age too. 

*Fishing sites are for helping others to catch fish too...not just braggin about yourself. If you can't handle that, and want a private lake all to yourself, then you'd better find a job that's going to pay you enough to buy one.*

*Until then, PUBLIC waters are for everyone to enjoy....get used to it, and stop being so selfish.*

*That's my last comment on the subject.*

Juls
p.s. BTW, I saw the pic of your "45" gills. Good job, but the difference is you kept a whole bunch that we would have thrown back.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Johnny, rick is a Big dude that lucky for u has calmed with age. If you got pissy like that with my wife I am sure it would not have been so polite. Please think before you type.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

........... can't we all just get along.. lol


----------



## wksiv69 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info juls and bigfoot! I fish with a group out of Toussaint and your info comes mighty helpful alot! you know all the info on these sites are not only good for the fishing but it can also help the local economy, wich during these times means alot. I am not a local up there but I know most of the locals there love to see people like me coming up and spending what money I do have for gas,food,bait,lodging and so on and so on!!! So thanks again for the info! this is walt I fish with detwiler, Indian, cowboy and the silverfox look for us on the radio


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHA  its getting good now!


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Fished East Harbor today for Bluegills ice was around 4-6in. Caught alot of dinks but ended the day with 25 keepers 6in to 9in all caught on waxies and Atomic Ant jigs.


----------



## COOLERKING79 (Aug 5, 2005)

Johnny, congrads on your nice batch of gills, from your posts
and whatnot it appears you are a solid young fisherman! BUT
just a little advise, Rick and Juls are the first ones on the Lake
in the spring, last ones in the fall, not to mention hard water!
How many other people share their "program" over the radio, 
kind enough to take a phone call, and help you out when all
possible??? Dont bite off the hand that feeds ya bud! Keep
up the good work on those "Gills" Johnny!

Jack


----------



## Double A (Dec 27, 2006)

Pretty sure I saw jonny on you tube catching gills at East Harbor. Think he might have even mentioned it. Can't seem to see where his beef w/ Juls would be. Just sad.


----------



## luckylure69 (Sep 20, 2007)

whats your guys opinion on the ice tomorrow? still gonna be good to fish the harbor?


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I am no expert only been ice fishing a few years but the ice at east harbor was good today. I would feel safe going tomorrow after you clear the ramp area most of the water is only 3ft to 4ft deep the ice was about 6 inch thick.The sandusky register put the east habor spot on the front page of the news paper so much for keeping it on the "DL" .I am one who would not have known of this spot without the help of the good people here on OGF.Thank you to those who posted the helpfull report.Me and buddy caught about 40 gills he caught 9 keepers and I caught 4.Good luck on the rest of the hardwater season. 
Angler ss.


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

Wow, we made the front page! Plus the reporter chick was hot.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Went out too Whites Landing last night and it was slloowwwwwww.....very few keepers were caught....did have a Pike come in and smash my jig and after a few good pulls from him the small jig came out....didnt lose the jig thankfully! lol Would of been a heck of a lot better if I had gotten him on top of the ice.....weird though is he came in side by side with a big Buffalo carp....was crazy but an awesome sight.....idk exactly how big the Pike was but it was easily a 20"+ fish. Just something cool that happened to me n i thought id share lol


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Anybody been out to East Harbor lately? Its been awhile for me just want to know how the ice is.


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

does any one no if the ice is still safe at east harbor and if the gills are still there thanks my go there or clemons


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

went to east harbor wednesday. ice is spotty u have spots with 5" and then there are spots with 1". there was also some open water. have also went to clemons the last 2 days 4"to5" of ice there, but it has been slow. catchin a few perch here and there but mostly dinks unfortunately. im not going out today but i am sunday and i believe the ice at east harbor will be alot better so thats where im headed. ive been doing decent in there the 3 times i fished it. definately though if u go to east harbor spud around even though all the ice wednesday was clear its decieving.


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

thanks i may try it on monday


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Where is Clemons? Is it by East harbor?


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

heading west bound on RT 2 exit before the Sandusky Bay bridge , Bayview & state RT ? turn right , road ends in " T " turn right , couple 100s yards on your left BAM !If you turn left at the " T " you'll end up at the old bay bridge south side . Their is a little mini market / bait & tackle shop that a way BayView Market ? give'em steel  it is in the general area of east harbour less than a 1/2 hr drive .


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I fished the harbor from 4:30pm to 6:00pm caught around 30 gills.The bite was good and the ice was in good shape.All fish where caught on a small green pan fish jig with wax worm.
Angler ss.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA  its getting good now!


Jonnie, let me give you some friendly advice. The "older" fellas of the fishing community while not always in agreement, tend to be a close knit group. You absolutely do not want the "troublemaker, punk" label put on your head because the information hi-way for you will dry up in a heart beat. I called Rick, and Jul's tonight for some info because I am pretty much clueless in this ice fishing stuff and wish to go for the second time in my life Saturday. They openly shared with me locations, baits, times, colors, and ice conditions and what to watch out for. Those are the kinds of folks that when I can I will help in a heart beat. You on the other hand have now been exposed as a selfish, fish hog. The sad part is it's over a stinkin' bluegill hole. I bet your "networking" from many here now has been severed. Too bad for you. Use it as a learning experience. "Those who fail to learn from History, are doomed to repeat it"


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds like a party this weekend.... Bud Riser's coming up, Capt. Kevin and another guy. My partner Scott Bogen, Juls and I will be out having a good time. Handled over 100 and kept 25 real good ones yesterday. Snow and slush pockets make it hard walking but ice is in good shape.


----------



## luckylure69 (Sep 20, 2007)

in that case...why dont we share colors,times,bait/jig selection, and where to fish?????


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 14, 2004)

Green Glow Jammin Jig, 2 spikes on it, slow fall is working best. Been steady all day but best 3 til dark. All up and down the harbor is giving up fish. I hope that helps you out.

Your showing your age and mentality now Luckylure. I think you and your friend have the wrong idea about what this site is all about. I was under the impression it was fisherman helping fisherman. The sooner you guys learn that, you may just start having alittle more fun. Have a good weekend and if your out look us up and have a pop. We'll be the guys having a good time together.

Rick LaCourse


----------



## luckylure69 (Sep 20, 2007)

Rick, 
I was just givin yall a hard time. I know what this site is about and I appreciate the info you give out. Ill always try to give back. As for east harbor tomorrow, if you see us dont be afraid to say hey. well be in a black shappell shanty with one side open bc of a broken door...wont be hard to miss lol. good fishin to ya and everyone else! cant wait for the spring season:G


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Hit the harbor after work again fished straight off the ramp, as Bigfoot posted the best bite for me has been from 4:30 till dark. I play keep away from the little gills and watch for a big one to swim up then hold the bait right in front of his nose.
Angler ss


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

35 caught to keep 8....all on waxies...2 bonus bass as well...hard to find weed beds with snow on ice...gotta do some looking before playing now...

can't get em to go on mousies or spikes...

Rick - i had just white spikes, didn't have reds...you using colored??? Thx in advance

...will get out Sunday, but just in the AM as i gotta play nice with the wife for V-day....keeping brownie points as much as i can till softwater...LoL


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 14, 2004)

No just white spikes Corey. I can seem to catch 10 fish or so with out having to rebait. Give me a call 419-835-7348.
Rick


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

easy on bashing johnny for sending a PRIVATE message saying he does not want the place to turn into a zoo. He is not a punk, or selfish. He has helped plenty of people out fishing. It sounds like you guys know him pretty good after a couple posts haha give me a break. I am all for helping people out on the website, but I have learned giving exact locations. Does it make you guys feel good/tough saying you know more than a 17 year old kid. Come on just everyone get along lol


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Today we fished in "shanty Village" at East Harbor. We handled between 70-90 fish. Only had 12 keepers. Dropped a nice largemouth at the hole. Had his head out, but he came unbuttoned. It was a fun day even though I am scared to death of ice. We were actually able to look down the holes and see the fish hit. Is this a common thing, or just a fluke? It was my second time of ice fishing, and you know, I think I could get hooked it . Thanks Rick for the pointers.


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

Hi all, Anybody fish West Harbor? Seems all the talk is about East? Should be lot's of room if it's good fishing in both harbor's! Just thought I'd ask somebody in the area since I'm in central ohio! Thanks!


----------

